# 2010 Propain Rage frame with Cane Creek Double Barrell



## rock3gozy (28. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150570490373&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

It will be advertise directly on this forum hopefully once admin gets in touch to let me add my user ID details for marketplace, at a cheaper price- around â¬950 posted


----------

